# Fisher, Meyer, Western interchangeable?



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

I have an older Fisher 7.5' cable plow. It's the belt driven pump setup with the valve body and cables. I am looking at buying an electric setup for the front and wiring the controls to a new controler in cab. I am thinking the controler does not matter I will just have to wire it correctly. My questions first is can I get a newer but used Fisher electric setup and mount it to my headgear in place of the single hydraulic ram I have on there now? And would a Meyers pump/solenoid setup (like the E60) mount to my headgear in place of the Fisher? Reason is I can't find much used Fisher stuff and there seems to be a decent amount of Meyer and western parts out there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I had a Meyer belt drive set up with a ram for the lift. I replaced it with a western power unit.
It went right where the ram use to go with no modifications.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

only problem with most fishers is the taller lift ram . not as comon as western and myers that run the same length.

i to am going to do this same thing. i have found the haldex unit that northerntool has for sale. but 620.00:realmad: for that. seems a bit to high. any info on this for both of use would be great. thanks guys. 

p.s. sorry for the high jack. we both have tha same question and it might get more if we team up on this.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I've done this conversion and I'll tell you that it can be done but is a P.I.T.A. to do. Better off finding a used SEHP.The FIsher & Western SEHP are the same except that Fisher unit is black and Western unit is red.
Lon


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i under stand thay are the same basic unit. but how can the western unit be the same as the fisher when the ram is taller for more lift. that means you will losse lift traval. or am i missing something.


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

LON said:


> I've done this conversion and I'll tell you that it can be done but is a P.I.T.A. to do. Better off finding a used SEHP.The FIsher & Western SEHP are the same except that Fisher unit is black and Western unit is red.
> Lon


First off what is "SEHP"? Secondly if they are the same why is it a PITA? I should just be able to mount it to my current head gear and do some minor wiring. Done.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Electric change over*

Hi

I'm in the process of rebuilding a Minute Mount 1 Fisher plow for my back-up plow, I was considering the Haldex from Northern Tool , but I went for the Fisher Insta-Act . The reason I purchased the Insta Act was, I good a pretty good deal on one from e-bay ( but it cost more than the Haldex) and if the need arises, I will be able to use it on either truck by keeping it all Fisher.

With all that being said even if you are lucky enough to get a good deal on the Insta act pump, you still have to purchase all the harnesses, control module and controller! I can assure you it will cost you more than the Haldex system ( which includes harnesses and control) from Northern.

If this is a stand alone truck, ( no back-up plow side swap) I'd go with the Haldex from Northern. The Haldex has to be mounted in the horizontal position, underhood? inside cab? or with some modifications to the vent and internal pick-up tube inside the reservoirs. This type of modification would allow you to mount it in the vertical position right out front along side of your existing lift cylinder , sorta OEM look for current Fisher or Western Plows.

Good Luck with whatever you choose


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

If you have a fair amount of Meyer stuff and can find an E60H or E47H unit you will have enough lift. You need to mod the lower and upper mounting holes on the plow but it will work. The western SELENOID ELECRIC POWER UNIT. has a shorter lift ram assembly than the Fisher. Otherwise the same moving parts in the units.

Jerre


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Jerre Heyer said:


> The western SELENOID ELECRIC POWER UNIT. has a shorter lift ram assembly than the Fisher. Otherwise the same moving parts in the units.
> 
> Jerre


True, about 1" less, or so. But the meyers lifting arm(lever) has two holes in it.
So, you can install the Western unit (ram) using the hole that is closer to the hinge.(folcrume)
You will have just as much lift, maybe even a little more.
The unit has more that enought power to lift the plow (cvovered in ice and snow) even if you use it for pulling stumps like I do with it.


----------



## PiratePlow (Oct 26, 2005)

*Just a note on a refurb*

I refurbished a Fisher MM. It's a smaller unit originally set up for a Bronco II but I liked it's light weight and so I put it on my full sized bronco. The main point I wanted to make was that I only started with a blade, basic frame and cable controlls. I had to come up with rams, pump, lines and fabricate up some mounts. This thread mentioned about the travel and was comparing fisher/western ram travel. I wanted to note that what you can do, is measure the travel you need and just buy the size rams for your plow. Measure from the center of the pin holes on your plow, for the ram.. in closed position, then in the fully opened position. You'll also want to measure your pin hole diameter.. those numbers will get you started. I bought mine from northern tool for pretty reasonable prices.. (the shipping to Alaska sucks though).

Another way to tweak out the plow lift travel, is by moving the chain mount point on the lower frame. Foward, away from the truck lessens travel, back, toward the truck, increases travel (but decreases lifting force). Just dont try to push it too far back but there's about 6 inches in there you can adjust.


----------

